# '08 6.8 V-10 thoughts



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I currently have an '09 silverado HD reg. cab 6.0 gas engine truck with 100k miles. Considering trading for a 2008 F250 Superduty reg. cab with 6.8 v10 with 40k miles.

Any owners of similar v10 superduties which like or dislike. From a little google research it sounds like mpg may be the biggest drawback. I get 12-13mpg in my '09 chevy HD. Would the Ford v10 result in similar economy or much worse?

I don't want a diesel at this time nor can justify the price.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I get 4mpg while plowing with my F450 V10.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Ive had 4 ford v10s and wish i could find a f450 with one in it. 

All 4 of mine have been f250s. Got 7mpg plowing with them. 16mpg on the highway, 12 around town and 7.5 pulling my 20' enclosed full of mowers. 175000 trouble free miles out of them.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Shop for a diesel and don't be afraid to drive some place like TX for a good diesel. (7.3L)
You'll make the price back in mileage if you do much driving. 

You won't like the V10 mileage. I can get up to 14 on the interstate. 
Add a 16' flatbed trailer and it'll drop to 11.5.
Towing/working in town and it'll fall under 9 real easy. 

If you insist on a v10 I've got one for sale.
Once I sell it I'm getting another diesel. 

My diesel gets 12/13 towing my lawn care trailer and 10 or so plowing.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

maelawncare;1665878 said:


> All 4 of mine have been f250s. Got 7mpg plowing with them. 16mpg on the highway, 12 around town and 7.5 pulling my 20' enclosed full of mowers. 175000 trouble free miles out of them.


Sounds positive to me, except the towing which I don't do much of.



BPS#1;1665881 said:


> Shop for a diesel and don't be afraid to drive some place like TX for a good diesel. (7.3L)
> You'll make the price back in mileage if you do much driving.
> 
> You won't like the V10 mileage. I can get up to 14 on the interstate.
> ...


This doesn't sound that bad to me. My previous '03 Duramax got maybe 16-17mpg highway & I got 11 mpg towing a 3500lb min excavator @75-80mph. For my intermittent use gas is more viable. If I was towing often, then yes diesel lugging power nice.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Don't do it. I used to have diesel. Wish I stayed with it. I have a crewcab short bed with system one rack and boxes. I get 9 mpg around town. Highway I get 10.5 mpg. Best I ever did with no rack or boxes was 12.5. As soon as you add weight to the truck the mileage gets killed. I get 7.5 towing 9k-15k lbs. It is ok for power except towing up hills it really dogs down and I don't like dropping way down in gear and revving the engine. I get the worst mileage plowing. I think it is like 5-6.5 mpg. Been a reliable enough engine though for the 3 years I have owned the truck. The fuel costs really beat me up. I think I would be ahead in expenses if I had stuck with the diesel. Figure out the fuel costs comparing the two engines. That is easy. The maintenance can be worse depending on what goes wrong.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

maelawncare;1665878 said:
 

> Ive had 4 ford v10s and wish i could find a f450 with one in it.


Mine is for sale after the season ends.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Dont forget about the huge price difffernce in diesel and gas right now. As you said, you dont do much towing. And that is the HUGE benefit to diesel. I do LOVE my diesel. But I also love my v10s. They have their place, but if your diesel guy your never be happy with v10.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

maelawncare;1666003 said:


> if your diesel guy your never be happy with v10.


You got that right


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

My 01 f250 has the v10, so far a good motor. 155k on it and a work truck since day 1!


----------



## 03fordboss (Sep 30, 2011)

My 09 crewcab v10 gets 14 mpg on highway, 11-12 in town, and 8 plowing(but it never gets shut off while plowing and idles a lot while clearing walks). This is my third v10 and they have all been trouble free. Idling is what hurts the mileage while plowing. Like you I don't pull heavy trailers very often but when I do it has plenty of power. It does not have the same power as a diesel does but it will have more power than your 6.0 chevy has.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I live and operate at and above 5700' elevation. 

The v10 has no extra power to speak of. Just seems like any other vehicle I've driven.
Get below 4000' and its a hot rod truck. I didn't think the thin air would effect it that much but it does. 

Diesel.... little noticeable difference thanks to being turbo charged.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the quick feedback but unfortunately I was too late, the truck I saw was actually being staged for delivery. I loved the look of this beast. I think Toby Keith would approve. ha ha.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Man that was a sexy beast.


----------

